

When Is My Tweet's Prime of Life? - ytadesse
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/when-is-my-tweets-prime-of-life

======
jffrose
Interesting analysis. I am still a bit weary about using re-tweets as a metric
to gauge the lifetime of a tweet. When consuming a twitter feed, only a very
small subset of tweets that are read are re-tweeted. RT'ing will only happen
when a tweeter is comfortable sending out another's tweet as his own. There
are many cases where a tweet can make an impact without being RT'ed (ex.
vulgar jokes)

